# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Prince [Wind Ambition, Cesme, King of Scandinavia, Venus, Prinsessan Birgitta]

## polykas

To πέρασμα του *cesme* από το στενό  Μυκόνου ---Τήνου.... :Wink: 

*Copyright--Notias*.




11.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο Polykas για αυτη τη φωτογραφια γιατι πραγματικα ηταν μια παραλειψη να μην υπαρχει μιας και το Cesme μπορει να ειναι ενα τουρκικο πλοιο αλλα ισως ειναι αυτο που αυτη τη στιγμη εχει το ρεκορ μεγαλυτερης διελευσης απο τα Ελληνικα νερα μιας και διασχιζει ολο το Αιγαιο και το Ιονιο διχως σταση.
Ισως να κατεχει και ενα αλλο ρεκορ. Τις αλλαγες ονοματων.
Καθελκυστηκε το 1974 στην Φιλανδια εχει 152 μετρα μηκος και 20 πλατος.
Η ταχυτητα του ηταν 23 κομβοι.
Ανηκε σε Σουηδικη εταιρεια.
Πρωτο του ονομα PRINSESSAN BIRGITTA και μεχρι το 1982 με εδρα το Γκετεμποργκ εκτελει δρομολογια προς διαφορα λιμανια της περιοχης. Το 1982 μετονομαζετε σε STENA SCANDINAVICA ενω οι αγοροπωλησιες του σε διαφορες Σουηδικες εταιριες δινουν και παιρνουν. Το 1987 κανει για ενα μικρο διαστημα ενοικιασμενο το γνωστο σε μας πια δρομολογιο Τυνιδα -Γενοβα (οπως λεμε Ελ. Βενιζελος ) ενω την ιδια χρονια μετονομαζετε σε σκετο SCANDINAVICA. Το 1988 νοικιασμενο απο τη γνωστη SEALINK Κανει το δρομολογιο Ντοβερ- Καλαι. Το 1989 πωλειται σε εταιρεια με εδρα τις Μπαχαμες και μετονομαζετε σε TAREK L. και την ιδια χρονια ξαναπωλειται σε Νορβηγικη εταιρεια που το ξαναονομαζει SCANDINAVICA!!!!!
Το 1990 μαντεψτε τι κανει; Ναι πολυ σωστα αλλαζει ονομα και λεγεται VENUS. Το 1994 ερχεται η σειρα των Δανων να το αγορασουν και φυσικα το βαφτιζουν KING OF SCANDINAVIA. Ακολουθουν 8 χρονια οπου συνδεει διαφορα λιμανια του βορα αλλα δεν ξεχνα να ερχεται τα καλοκαιρια για τις μεσογειακες διακοπες στην Τυνησια. Το 2002 πωλειται στην Τουρκικη Marmara Line και παιρνει το τωρινο του ονομα. CESME.
Απο τοτε διασχιζει τα νερα του Αιγαιου και του Ιονιου κανοντας παντα το ιδιο δρομολογιο Cesme -Brindizi - Ancona.
Με μια διαφορα ομως. Μεχρι το 2007 ανεβοκατεβαινε απο τον ισθμο της Κορινθου μετα ομως την αυξηση στα τελη διελευσης φετος κανει το γυρω της Πελοποννησου γιαυτο και η φωτογραφια που ανεβασε ο Polykas με φοντο τη Μυκονο μιας που τωρα περναει απο το διαυλο Τηνου- Μυκονου και οχι απο τον Καβοντορο

----------


## mastrovasilis

Cesme λοπόν και μερικά στοιχεία. παρακάτω
IMO number : 7347548
Name of ship : CESME
Call Sign : TCCI6
Gross tonnage : 13336
Dwt tonnage : 1750
Length overall: 152.4
LPP: 132.2
Beam: 20.1
Type of ship : Ro-Ro / Passenger Ship
Speed(kn): 24.0
Year of build : 1974
Builder: Wartsila
Flag : Turkish

Subsequent History:
74 PRINSESSAN BIRGITTA - 82 STENA SCANDINAVICA - 87 SCANDINAVICA - 89 TARAK L. - 89 SCANDINAVICA - 90 VENUS - 94 KING OF SCANDINAVIA - 02 CESME

πηγή. shipturkey.info

----------


## heraklion

Ξέρουμε τι μέρες ξεκινάει από CESME και ΑΓΚΩΝΑ?

----------


## Nautikos II

To Cesme στον Ισθμο
CESME [1].jpg

----------


## dimitris!

Νομίζω οτι το εν λόγω βαπόρι το βλέπω πολύ συχνά από νότια Χίο.Δε το ξερα όμως οτι πάει Ιταλία..

----------


## manolis m.

Pernage apo ton isthmo ???? Gt egw to vlepw na pernaei katw apo tin peloponiso sto ais

----------


## Nautikos II

> Pernage apo ton isthmo ???? Gt egw to vlepw na pernaei katw apo tin peloponiso sto ais


Αυτη η φωτο που εβαλα ειναι απο καρτ ποσταλ, και δεν ξερω ακριβη ημερομηνια, φετος δεν το ειδα, περυσι το εβλεπα καθε μηνα να περναει απο τον Ισθμο

----------


## manolis m.

Oriste kai edw i poreia tou...!!!

----------


## Nautikos II

Φετος ισως να μην περναει, περυσι το λεω με σιγουρια γιατι καθε μερα ημουν στην πωσειδωνια [γεφυρακι] και το εβλεπα και 2 φορες το μηνα

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Pernage apo ton isthmo ???? Gt egw to vlepw na pernaei katw apo tin peloponiso sto ais


ΦΥΣΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ και περναγε!! Μαλιστα, μετα απο παρακινηση ενος φιλου, ξεκινησα ενα πρωι, Παρασκευη νομιζω ηταν, και την εβγαλα φωτο στην Ποσειδωνια, και πανω απο τη γεφυρα, οπως στην καρτα!! Iσως να τους ερχοταν ακριβα, και το κοψανε να περναει απο τον Ισθμο!

Φωτο εδω.

----------


## cpt babis

πρεπει να εχει σταματησει αυτο το δρομολογιο γιατι εχω πολυ καιρο να το πετυχο στο ais

----------


## Leo

To Cesme και φέτος ακολουθεί πορεία για τον περίπλου της Πελοπονήσου. Η φωτογραφία από την αυλή μας στην Σύρο τραβηγμένη στις 29.04.09 (και άρα όχι απο μένα, αλλά απο ......  :Wink: )

PICT5208.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> To Cesme και φέτος ακολουθεί πορεία για τον περίπλου της Πελοπονήσου. Η φωτογραφία από την αυλή μας στην Σύρο τραβηγμένη στις 29.04.09 (και άρα όχι απο μένα, αλλά απο ...... )


Δεν χρειαζοταν η διευκρυνηση.
Το καδρο ειναι ισιο, εχει το στοιχειο του λαγωνικου που ξερει οτι κατι σπανιο ειναι, εχει σωστο ζουμ αρα εσυ ειναι φανερο οτι αποκλειεσε. :Very Happy: 
Μεταβιβασε τις θερμες ευχαριστειες  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα θύμωσε και κατεβαίνει γκαζομένο...

cesme.JPG

----------


## Leo

Πριν 10 λεπτά στο πέρασμα του νοτιοδυτικά της Σύρου με προορισμό την Ιταλία από τον Κάβο Μαλιά. Στον Finnpartener που του αρέσουν αυτά τα σκαριά!!!

P1210473cssme.JPG

----------


## sea_serenade

Ενώ δεν είναι άσχημο βαπόρι ωστόσο εμένα κάτι με χαλάει.........Μάλλον η πρύμη του....τι να πω!!!!!

Η φωτο φυσικά πανέμορφη, μπράβο Leo!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Κρίμα την χάσαμε απο τον Ισθμό... O Finn την έχει φυσικά για να την θαυμάζουμε!

----------


## cpt babis

> Πριν 10 λεπτά στο πέρασμα του νοτιοδυτικά της Σύρου με προορισμό την Ιταλία από τον Κάβο Μαλιά. Στον Finnpartener που του αρέσουν αυτά τα σκαριά!!!
> 
> P1210473cssme.JPG


 Πολυ ωραια φωτο και πολυ ωραιο σκαρι.
Ξερουμε τι ηλικιας ειναι?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Πολυ ωραια φωτο και πολυ ωραιο σκαρι.
> Ξερουμε τι ηλικιας ειναι?


O Finnpartner ευχαριστει θερμα (τον Leo)!! Και δεν θα την ειχα στον Ισθμο, αν δεν με παροτρυνες εσυ, πριν λιγα χρονια!! Η Βirgittta κατασκευαστηκε το 1974, στο ναυπηγειο Oy Wartsila AB, στο Turku, με yard number 1274. Δεν κατασκευαστηκε με αυτη την χαλια πρυμη. Νομιζω την απεκτησε μετα απο την πωληση στην Norway Line, και μετονομαστηκε Venus. Eκεινη την περιοδο, απεκτησε και bulbus bow (για να χαιρεται ο Αποστολος, που δεν του αρεσουν οι ice class πλωρες). Πολυ χαιρομαι που την βλεπω να πηγαινει με καλη ταχυτητα!! ¶λλα στην ηλικια της, σερνονται (ελαφρως)! Περισσοτερα εδω.

----------


## cpt babis

> O Finnpartner ευχαριστει θερμα!! Και δεν θα την ειχα στον Ισθμο, αν δεν με παροτρυνες εσυ, πριν λιγα χρονια!! Η Βirgittta κατασκευαστηκε το 1974, στο ναυπηγειο Oy Wartsila AB, στο Turku, με yard number 1274. Δεν κατασκευαστηκε με αυτη την χαλια πρυμη. Νομιζω την απεκτησε μετα απο την πωληση στην Norway Line, και μετονομαστηκε Venus. Eκεινη την περιοδο, απεκτησε και bulbus bow (για να χαιρεται ο Αποστολος, που δεν του αρεσουν οι ice class πλωρες). Πολυ χαιρομαι που την βλεπω να πηγαινει με καλη ταχυτητα!! ¶λλα στην ηλικια της, σερνονται (ελαφρως)! Περισσοτερα εδω.


 Σε ευχαριστω φιλε για την απαντηση  :Wink:

----------


## Romilda

> O Finnpartner ευχαριστει θερμα (τον Leo)!! Και δεν θα την ειχα στον Ισθμο, αν δεν με παροτρυνες εσυ, πριν λιγα χρονια!!


Ε βάλε μας και καμια φώτο τι μας αφήνεις στην αναμονη τσιγκούνη!

----------


## Rocinante

Για τον Finnpartner λοιπον αλλα και τον Hayabusa. :Wink: 

Cesme(Wind Ambition).jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Για τον Finnpartner λοιπον αλλα και τον Hayabusa.


Ααααααααα, you're good!! Too good!! Thanks!! Α, μια ερωτηση μονο: Ποιο νησι περναει?

----------


## Rocinante

> Ααααααααα, you're good!! Too good!! Thanks!! Α, μια ερωτηση μονο: Ποιο νησι περναει?


 Η Μυκονος ειναι Finn.

----------


## DimitrisT

Σύμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε σε Wind Ambition με σημαία United Kingdom

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Σύμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε σε Wind Ambition με σημαία United Kingdom


Πουληθηκε στην C-bed, η οποια παρεχει accomodation σε εργατες. Το αλλο πλοιο της εταιριας ειναι το Wind Solution (ex Prinsessan Christina). Και τα 2 πλοια, ηταν κατασκευασμενα για την Sessan Linjen!

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Finnpartner_1966 για την ενημέρωση,να σαι καλά.

----------


## Rocinante

Στις ομορφιές του βλέπω το Cesme......

1704816.jpg
Photographer :mattlb
Πηγή: Shipspotting
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1704816

----------


## dionisos

Ξεκινησε απο την ODENSE μεσω GOTTEMBORG με προορισμο την Ελλαδα και αφιξη στις 30/4 συμφωνα με το AIS. Ειναι το πρωην WIND AMBITION-CESME-PRINCESSAN BIRGITTA. Καλο ταξειδι

----------


## pantelis2009

Προορισμός ....Σαλαμίνα όπως γράφει στο AIS του. Ποιος το αγόρασε το πλοίο???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Προορισμός ....Σαλαμίνα όπως γράφει στο AIS του. Ποιος το αγόρασε το πλοίο???


Ποιός άλλος άμα βλέπεις PRINCE???  Ο Αρκουμάνης θα είναι.
Το βαπόρι είναι εξέλιξη των ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ,ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

Και το μελέταγα πριν λίγο καιρό.... 



> Τα τελευταία χρόνια το καράβι χρησίμευε ως πλωτό  ξενοδοχείο για τους εργαζόμενους σε υπο κατασκευή θαλάσσια πάρκα  αιολικής ενέργειας. Στον ίδιο ρόλο ήταν και το κατά πέντρε χρόνια  νεότερο (και πολύ ομορφότερο...) WIND AMBITION που το είχαμε γνωρίσει  την προηγούμενη δεκαετία ως τούρκικο CESME. Και αυτό είναι δεμένο και  διαθέσιμο.
> Γενικά αυτά τα πλοία έχουν κάνει τον κύκλο τους τόσο σε βόρεια Ευρώπη  όσο και στη Μεσόγειο και η άφιξη του 49-χρονου φέρι στην Ελλάδα είναι  ενδεικτική της κατάστασης που βιώνουμε.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 16 έως τις 18 Ιουνίου θα βρεθεί στη μεσαία πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το shippax το πλοίο παίρνει 1100 επιβάτες,300 ΙΧ κ έχει 813 κλίνες.
Το 1990 είχε υποστεί ριζική μετασκευή στην Νορβηγία επί Νοrway Line.

----------


## dionisos

Περασε το Στενο του ΓΙΒΡΑΛΤΑΡ και εισηλθε στην Μεσογειο. Καλο υπολοιπο

----------


## pantelis2009

¶φιξη Πειραιά 29/04/2018 στις 21.00. Καλώς να μας έλθει.

----------


## dionisos

Εφθασε στην Ραδα και τωρα κατευθυνεται προς Αμπελακια.

----------


## ck037

Παει Σαλαμινα στον Σπανοπουλο!

----------


## Orpheas

Στο διπλανο ναυπηγειο,οχι του Σπανοπουλου

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά, στο ναυπηγείο ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ στα Αμπελάκια έδεσε το πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Prince (e.x Wind Ambition - Cesme - King of Scandinavia - Venus - Prinsessan Birgitta) σε πρώτη του φωτογραφία στην Ελλάδα,  που έχει δέσει από την ημέρα που ήρθε (30/04/2018) στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. Καλή συνέχεια.

PRISCE-01-05-05-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Prince (e.x Wind Ambition - Cesme - King of Scandinavia - Venus - Prinsessan Birgitta)  πως ήταν όταν ήρθε στις 05/05 και πως ήταν σήμερα το πρωί στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. Καλή συνέχεια στις εργασίες του.

PRISCE-04-18-05-2018.jpg PRISCE-12-25-05-2018.jpg

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Λευκό με φαρδιά μπλε ρίγα, προφανως χρωματiσμός αλά Γκάλαξυ (μάλλον τα καθιερώνει ως νέα σινιάλα η ES ξεφεύγοντας από το... total blue).

Επίσης απ ότι φαίνεται (από την προσθήκη του Α και την αφαίρεση του περιγράμματος), δε θα μιμηθεί το Φαίδωνα Γεωργίτση στο να ξυρίσει το μουστάκι... :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0079.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/05/2018_

Να δούμε το πλοίο και σε χθεσινές (Σάββατο) φωτογραφίες, με ολοκληρώμενο το μπλε ζωνάρι (και λογικά και τα νέα του χρώματα) από την αριστερή πλευρά, αλλά με τα παλιά του ακόμα από την δεξιά.

IMG_0129.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/05/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Βαμμένο και από την δεξιά πλευρά το πλοίο, και ένα μικρό μόνο κομμάτι έμεινε να θυμίζει τα παλιά του χρώματα.

IMG_0252.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 02/06/2018_

----------


## thanos75

Πολύ όμορφο έχει γίνει!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτήν την ώρα το πλοίο ρυμουλκείται από το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΧΧΧ προς τις δεξαμενές του Περάματος για τον δεξαμενισμό του στην ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ Ι (πρώην μεγάλη).

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αυτήν την ώρα το πλοίο ρυμουλκείται από το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΧΧΧ προς τις δεξαμενές του Περάματος για τον δεξαμενισμό του στην ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ Ι (πρώην μεγάλη).


Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε Γιώργο. Το Prince έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Κόρου που ήταν από την μέρα που ήρθε και με την βοήθεια του P/K Christos XXX πήγε για το δεξαμενισμό του στην Πειραιάς Ι (πρώην μεγάλη). Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα πριν ακόμη ξενερίσει. Καλή συνέχεια.

PRISCE-21-18-06-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Prince στην δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι (παλαιά μεγάλη) αφού έχει ξενερίσει και η υδροβολή έχει ξεκινήσει στα ύφαλα του. 

PRISCE-23-18-06-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν λίγο βγήκε από την δεξαμενή και πάει....μάλλον για ΝΜΔ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά δεν βγαίνει σαν Εuropean Seaways αλλά σαν Α...Άλλο brand name,ίσως να ανήκει σε έτερο μέλος της οικογένειας Αρκουμάνη...Μένει να δούμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Prince εχθές την ώρα που έβγαινε από την δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι (πρώην μεγάλη) για να πάει στο ΝΜΔ. Καλή συνέχεια.

PRISCE-25-21-06-2018.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό την φωτό επιβεβαιώνομαι.Μένει να μάθουμε το όνομα της εταιρείας.

----------


## threshtox

Aν εξαιρέσουμε το χτίσιμο πίσω από τις βάρκες, είναι όμορφο το άτιμο..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Aν εξαιρέσουμε το χτίσιμο πίσω από τις βάρκες, είναι όμορφο το άτιμο..


Το μπαουλοειδές σκαρί προδίδει σουλούπια του ναυπηγείου Wartsila δεκαετιών  60 κ 70,είπαμε ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ-ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ.
Το χτίσιμο πρύμα είναι από μετασκευή.
Το άσπρο χρώμα με αυτό το ζωνάρι στα παράθυρα του πάει καλύτερα.

----------


## samurai

> Aπό την φωτό επιβεβαιώνομαι.Μένει να μάθουμε το όνομα της εταιρείας.


*A-**Ships* *Management* (συμφερόντων οικ. Αρκουμάνη).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *A-**Ships* *Management* (συμφερόντων οικ. Αρκουμάνη).


Φίλε σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## naxos1

Σημερινές φωτογραφίες απο την Δραπετσώνα.

DSC_1735.jpg
DSC_1749.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Διερχόμενοι του μώλου Δραπετσώνας προς Σαλαμίνα, ας δούμε το πλοίο από πρύμα.

IMG_0059.jpg
_30/06/2018_

----------


## express adonis

ειναι το πρωην τσεσμε που δουλευε τουρκια-ιταλια??

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά, εξάλλου αναφέρεται αναλυτικά στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Με το ξεκίνημα της σημερινής μέρας το Prince έφυγε από το ΝΜΔ με προορισμό το Μπρίντιζι. Ήδη πέρασε τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου και τώρα είναι στο ύψος του Κιάτου. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Amorgos66

...βρεθηκε ο...αντικαταστατης του Mykonos Palace
στη γραμμη Ηγουμενιτσα Μπριντεζι...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το PRISCE πριν λίγο περνώντας την γέφυρα Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης με προορισμό το  Μπρίντιζι.

PRISCE-26-14-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στη μέση της Κέρκυρας άλλαξε πορεία και πήγε τελικά Ηγουμενίτσα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Prince φωτογραφημένο στην Ηγουμενίτσα πρώρα & πρίμα.

PRISCE-46-15-07-2018.jpg PRISCE-52-15-07-2018.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

Good afternoon All

Can somebody help me to clarify if the MV PRINCE is now for cruising-, or simply trading still as a ferry?

If you can provide me the name of the present operator or web-site would be of great help.

The "A" logo on funnel remembers the former Attika Group logo...any connection on this?

My contribute, her postcard image as MS VENUS by Color line.


Venus POSTCARD.jpg

Thank you and as a note, must say that Madeira island people is with all Greek citizens on this tradegy. 

Our prays and positive toughts are with all families, even more as we faced same situation 4 years ago. 

Be all strong and believe. Dimas

----------


## samurai

> Good afternoon All
> 
> Can somebody help me to clarify if the MV PRINCE is now for cruising-, or simply trading still as a ferry?
> 
> If you can provide me the name of the present operator or web-site would be of great help.
> 
> The "A" logo on funnel remembers the former Attika Group logo...any connection on this?
> 
> My contribute, her postcard image as MS VENUS by Color line.
> ...


Hello Dimas,
As far as your questions is concerned, PRINCE is under the new-established  "A-Shipping Management" (Arkoumanis) operation and trades (since 15.7.2018) as a ferry at Brindisi-Igoumenitsa run. So the A engign on her funnel stands for "A-Shipping Management".

Thank you very much for your sympathy and Madeira's people support
Greetings

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Prince φωτογραφημένο εχθές από Κέρκυρα προς Ηγουμενίτσα.

PRISCE-53-24-07-2018.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Βλέποντας φωτορεπορτάζ από τους εσωτερικούς του χώρους του πλοίου, σκέφτομαι να ζωστώ εκρηκτικά και να ανατιναχτώ σε ένα πλοίο των Κυκλάδων... :Sorrow:  :Nonchalance:  :Hororr:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Prince φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στις 07.35 π.μ μπαίνοντας στην Ηγουμενίτσα προερχόμενο από το Brindisi.

PRISCE-55-23-09-2018.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01765.jpg 9/5/18

Στο Αμπελάκι ακόμα με την προηγούμενη φορεσιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Prince έφυγε από το Brindisi με προορισμό τον Πειραιά όπως λέει στο AIS του. Αυτή την ώρα νότια από την Ζάκυνθο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Prince απ' ευθείας πήγε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ και έδεσε ανάμεσα στο Salamis Filixenia και στο Golden Bridge. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγο από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

PRISCE-58-11-02-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Prince* (ex. Wind Ambition) αναχώρησε εχθές από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ και ήδη βρίσκεται έξω από την Σύρο για τον δεξαμενισμό του. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

PRISCE-61-13-04-2019.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Αυτή την ώρα γίνετε η διαδικασία αποδεξαμενισμου

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ακόμη αυτή την ώρα βρίσκεται έξω από το λιμάνι της Σύρου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Prince έφυγε από τη Σύρο έφτασε μέχρι τη ράδα του Πειραιά και τώρα είναι αραγμένο στον Κορινθιακό, αμέσως μετά τον Ισθμό. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Prince έφυγε από τη Σύρο έφτασε μέχρι τη ράδα του Πειραιά και τώρα είναι αραγμένο στον Κορινθιακό, αμέσως μετά τον Ισθμό. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι??


Μάλλον κάποια ναύλωση παίζει στην Ιταλία.

----------


## gioannis13

> Μάλλον κάποια ναύλωση παίζει στην Ιταλία.



...ζημιά ?

----------


## leo85

Δεν πρόλαβε να βγει από τη δεξαμενή και έχει ζημιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αναχώρησε από τον Ισθμό με προορισμό όπως λέει το AIS του το Split, αυτή την ώρα ΒΔ από την Κέρκυρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν πρόλαβε να βγει από τη δεξαμενή και έχει ζημιά.


Κάποιο πρόβλημα θα είχε κ το έφτιαξαν ή όπως είπα από την αρχή κάτι έπαιζε με την ναύλωση.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Prince έφυγε από το Split όπως γράφει το AIS του και έρχεται Πειραιά. Αυτή την ώρα νότια από την Ζάκυνθο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Prince* αφού τελείωσε με την ναύλωση του στο Split έφτασε νωρίς σήμερα το πρωί στη ράδα του Πειραιά και αφού πήρε πλοηγό κατά τις 07.45 π.μ πέρναγε ανάμεσα από Ψυτάλλεια και Αταλάντη απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία, για να πάει να δέσει στο Νο1 μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ που το βοήθησε το ρυμουλκό Atlas. Για να δούμε ....που θα δουλέψει το καλοκαίρι???? Καλή συνέχεια.

PRISCE-63-28-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο *Prince* που βρίσκεται στη ΝΑΥΣΙ από τις 28/06 όπως βλέπουμε σε χθεσινή μου φωτο από την Κυνόσουρα, γίνονται εργασίες για την τοποθέτηση MES ώστε να αυξηθεί το πρωτόκολλο του και να αρχίσει τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα - Brindisi. Καλή συνέχεια.

PRISCE-72-02-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Prince αναχώρησε κατά τις 13.30 μ.μ από την ΝΑΥΣΙ και πλησιάζει στον Ισθμό Κορίνθου με προορισμό όπως λέει το AIS του το Brindisi. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Prince* φωτογραφημένο προχθές σε ένα του δρομολόγιο από Brindisi, Κέρκυρα πηγαίνοντας για Ηγουμενίτσα. Καλή συνέχεια.

PRISCE-75-06-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Prince τελειώνει η ναύλωση του στις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου και θα έρθει Πέραμα όπως λένε οι πληροφορίες μου, όπου θα κάνει κάποιες εργασίες και μετά θα φύγει πάλι ναυλωμένο στις Φερόες Νήσους. Όταν φτάσει με το καλό θα έχουμε και από εκεί φωτο. Εδώ όταν έκανε προσθήκη MES για να αυξήσει το πρωτόκολλό του στο Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

PRISCE-73-04-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Στο Prince τελειώνει η ναύλωση του στις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου και θα έρθει Πέραμα όπως λένε οι πληροφορίες μου, όπου θα κάνει κάποιες εργασίες και μετά θα φύγει πάλι ναυλωμένο στις Φερόες Νήσους. Όταν φτάσει με το καλό θα έχουμε και από εκεί φωτο. Εδώ όταν έκανε προσθήκη MES για να αυξήσει το πρωτόκολλό του στο Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> PRISCE-73-04-07-2019.jpg



Τελικά δεν έρχεται Πέραμα, αλλά έφυγε απ' ευθείας για Φερόες Νήσους. Αυτή την ώρα ΝΑ από την Σικελία. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To βαπόρι μας αποχαιρέτησε γιά άλλες παραλίες καθώς  ακούστηκε ότι είχε μηχανικό πρόβλημα.Ε δεν είχε έλθει κ έφηβος έτσι η καριέρα του ως ελληνόκτητο ήταν σύντομη.
Ως PRINCESS ( σπάνιο να επιμηκύνεται όνομα πλοίου προς διάλυση ) κ με σημαία Κομόρες έφυγε πριν λίγες μέρες από το Κατάκωλο όπου ξεχειμώνιασε κ με κατεύθυνση σύμφωνα με το ΑΙS  Kολόμπο,Σρι Λάνκα.

----------


## Ellinis

Πλησιάζει το Σουέζ ταξιδευοντας με ταχυτητα 8-9 κόμβους. Ίσως αυτό μπορεί να κάνει λόγο της βλάβης, ίσως και να μην βιάζονται. Τα διαλυτηρια έχουν γεμίσει με κρουαζιερόπλοια...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πλησιάζει το Σουέζ ταξιδευοντας με ταχυτητα 8-9 κόμβους. Ίσως αυτό μπορεί να κάνει λόγο της βλάβης, ίσως και να μην βιάζονται. Τα διαλυτηρια έχουν γεμίσει με κρουαζιερόπλοια...


To Koλόμπο που γράφουν,σημαίνει ότι παίζει μεταξύ Αλάνγκ ή Τσατογκράμ.

----------


## Ellinis

> To Koλόμπο που γράφουν,σημαίνει ότι παίζει μεταξύ Αλάνγκ ή Τσατογκράμ.


Πράγματι στο Μπαγκλαντές κατέληξε από τις 22/8 το καράβι και εν μέσω διαμαρτυριών από ευρωπαϊκές ΜΚΟ...
Ο τίτλος καθόλου τιμητικός βέβαια και για τις αρχές μας που αναφέρεται οτι είχαν ενημερωθεί για το που πάει το πλοίο που έκλεισε τον κύκλο του όπως το ξεκίνησε δηλαδή ως "πριγκίπισσα".




> Press Release -* NGOs urge Greece and Bangladesh to stop illegal beaching of ferry* - NGO Shipbreaking Platform 25 Aug, 2021
> https://shipbreakingplatform.org/gre...eaching-ferry/
> Yet another passenger ship is heading towards the shipbreaking beaches of South Asia, in clear violation of European rules that are aimed 
> at preventing the trade of toxic waste from the EU to non-OECD countries. The passenger/ro-ro vessel PRINCESS (IMO 7347548) 
> illegally departed from Katakolon, Greece, in July and arrived on 22 August in Chattogram, (Chittagong) Bangladesh, where is about to be beached. 
> Despite the fact that competent authorities were alerted that the ship was heading for scrap already in May, the unit was allowed to leave 
> European territorial waters. Before its departure, the new owners changed the flag of the vessel from Cyprus to Togo, 
> and then from Togo to Comoros, in what is a typical preparatory step prior substandard breaking.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πράγματι στο Μπαγκλαντές κατέληξε από τις 22/8 το καράβι και εν μέσω διαμαρτυριών από ευρωπαϊκές ΜΚΟ...
> Ο τίτλος καθόλου τιμητικός βέβαια και για τις αρχές μας που αναφέρεται οτι είχαν ενημερωθεί για το που πάει το πλοίο που έκλεισε τον κύκλο του όπως το ξεκίνησε δηλαδή ως "πριγκίπισσα".


Ίσως αυτός είναι ο λόγος που τελευταία γράφουν προορισμό Κολόμπο όπως πχ στην περίπτωση του ROGER.

----------


## Ellinis

Πέντε μήνες πέρασαν από την άφιξη του πλοίου στο Μπαγκλαντές και ακόμη κόβει βόλτες στον κόλπο της Βεγκάλης με ένδειξη "awaiting orders". Φαίνεται οτι η δημοσιότητα που πήρε το θέμα μπλόκαραν την προσάραξη του... προς το παρόν.

----------


## Ellinis

Μετά από μήνες που περιπλανήθηκε στις θάλασσες της Ινδίας το καράβι έφτασε στις 17 Ιουνίου στην - ο θεός να την κάνει - αμμουδιά του Αλανγκ στην κατάσταση που βλέπουμε. 

290925924_1035238520715160_7889197246382811428_n.jpg

----------

